# HDPE Impeller Seals



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Warning. Be prepared for disappointment if you want to know how well this type of impeller seal works. First, I didn't use it before the mod. Second we still don't have any snow here to test it on. Third, if we did have snow this machine is still grounded waiting on other parts. This machine is near 30 years old and has an hour meter with over 550 hours on it. It's done its share of rocks and the impeller was very worn. So, here is my version of an impeller seal installation.
I'm rather certain the impeller blades were more square once, and this shows an example of the wear.








I used some card stock and mocked up the replacement parts.








I used this mock-up to determine how much material to cut from this sheet of 1/8 inch thick HDPE








Cuts like butter with a table saw.
I outlined four pieces on this small section I cut from the full sheet. This 12 by 48 inch sheet was like $12 plus $8 to ship. $20 total and I still have 90% of it left. So this took about 2 dollars worth.








I cut this into four pieces. I have a small band saw that would have been perfect, but long story short it was not available so I cut them apart with the table saw, and then nibbled to the lines with a router table.
Then I clamped them all together and used some sanding and filing to their final shape.
Note. These could have easily been cut as simple rectangles, but sometimes I like making things hard.








Here is one ready to be attached to the impeller blade. Made the holes slightly elongated.








Yeah, I cheated. The impeller is currently in a position to slide right off the shaft. I'd position the HDPE seal, mark the impeller and remove it and drill the holes on the bench one at a time.








I'm a little bummed that the clearance at the 3 o'clock was the tightest. Everything had to be tightened in that position. There is a small cap at the 9 o'clock position where it matters most.
Here is one at the 3 o'clock position where the screws were tightened. Note the old gap vs the new one.








It's till rather tight at the 9 o'clock position where it heads off to the chute. The dime will pass with some finger pressure.








And there it sits, waiting on the new tracks. Someday.









I want to call it my "pig nose" mod. I need permission form Larry first.
best
Del


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks great! I almost used one of those plastic white cutting boards (roughly 1/8" thick), but ended up getting a big chunk of 1/8" rubber. Instead of trimming to fit, I just folded the edge to get the impeller back in the housing. Seems to work great and will wear in. It does make the motor work right off initial engagement.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

looks good id like to see her throw some snow


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

dbert said:


> Warning. Be prepared for disappointment if you want to know how well this type of impeller seal works. First, I didn't use it before the mod. Second we still don't have any snow here to test it on. Third, if we did have snow this machine is still grounded waiting on other parts. This machine is near 30 years old and has an hour meter with over 550 hours on it. It's done its share of rocks and the impeller was very worn. So, here is my version of an impeller seal installation.
> I'm rather certain the impeller blades were more square once, and this shows an example of the wear.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I was noticing that your impeller rotates in the opposite direction (clockwise) and your engine faces rearward away from the impeller. Lots of fancy driveshafts there. I would of thought that the impeller would rotate in a counterclockwise direction but it does ironically rotate the same way as your engine does just that the engine PTO faces away from the bucket rather than towards the bucket like most snow blowers. Hopefully you can get those tracks from Japan at a reasonable cost.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Interesting. I was noticing that your impeller rotates in the opposite direction (clockwise) and your engine faces rearward away from the impeller. Lots of fancy driveshafts there. I would of thought that the impeller would rotate in a counterclockwise direction but it does ironically rotate the same way as your engine does just that the engine PTO faces away from the bucket rather than towards the bucket like most snow blowers. Hopefully you can get those tracks from Japan at a reasonable cost.


I remember a few months ago panicking thinking if my Yanmar engine ever fails I cant re-power it easily because it turns the wrong way. Then I remembered the output shaft faces the handlebars and not the bucket so it was all good.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Quote I want to call it my "pig nose" mod. I need permission form Larry first.  Quote

Permission granted Del. I'm flattered. 
Larry


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

dbert said:


> I remember a few months ago panicking thinking if my Yanmar engine ever fails I cant re-power it easily because it turns the wrong way. Then I remembered the output shaft faces the handlebars and not the bucket so it was all good.


Use a good synthetic oil in it and that engine will last and last. The Japanese make great engines.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

looks great and should work well and last a very long time. Now all you need to do is go to Japan and get those tracks


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> Looks great! I almost used one of those plastic white cutting boards (roughly 1/8" thick), but ended up getting a big chunk of 1/8" rubber. Instead of trimming to fit, I just folded the edge to get the impeller back in the housing. Seems to work great and will wear in. It does make the motor work right off initial engagement.


This is what I meant by folding the rubber over


----------

